# Reprogram remote or alarm system



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Who knows how to reprogram the alarm
Is A Viper Alarm system
right now only locks and unlocks door.
the alarm is not working
Please help
Litle more info.
my daughter was playing with the remote ...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

U gotta tell us the model first of all, and second do a search for your alarm model on google, and an online manual should come up in PDF.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Who knows how to reprogram the alarm
> Is A Viper Alarm system
> right now only locks and unlocks door.
> the alarm is not working
> ...


Sounds like the alarm is in valet mode. Is the LED on constant? If it is, that's the problem. All you have to do is go into your car, turn on your ignition, turn off your ignition, and then immediately hit your valet button. Or on some models, you can simply open your drivers door, press arm, then disarm, and arm again (about once per second), and then it will get out of valet mode (but not all viper alarms work the second way).


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Who knows how to reprogram the alarm
> Is A Viper Alarm system
> right now only locks and unlocks door.
> the alarm is not working
> ...


Sounds like the alarm is in valet mode. Is the LED on constant? If it is, that's the problem. All you have to do is go into your car, turn on your ignition, turn off your ignition, and then immediately hit your valet button. Or on some models, you can simply open your drivers door, press arm, then disarm, and arm again (about once per second), and then it will get out of valet mode (but not all viper alarms work the second way).


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> Sounds like the alarm is in valet mode. Is the LED on constant? If it is, that's the problem. All you have to do is go into your car, turn on your ignition, turn off your ignition, and then immediately hit your valet button. Or on some models, you can simply open your drivers door, press arm, then disarm, and arm again (about once per second), and then it will get out of valet mode (but not all viper alarms work the second way).


Yes the led is on constant.....I'll try turn on off ignition right now


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks SentraStyleEMW...is working now


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Thanks SentraStyleEMW...is working now


No problem :cheers:


----------

